# Tagua Holsters?



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys. I just ordered a holster for my H&K P2000 from a company called Tagua Gunleather. It looked good and the price seemed right, I was just wondering if anyone else has heard of them or own any of their products. Probably should have asked this question before I clicked order, but I suppose it can't hurt to ask now in any case. Thanks!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 13, 2012)

I have and do.Got one for my Glock a while back.So far i really like it.Once it got broke in it rides nice and its comfortable.My local gun dealer carries them and swore by it so i gave it a shot,not dissapointed so far.


----------

